

Creators of stu.dicio.us launch New Web App for Budgeting - iamdave
http://sumapp.com
I don't know how many of you were around for stu.dicio.us during the summer of 2006, but it closely rivaled MyNoteIt with it's incredible simplicity, and was one of the early startups to partner with FaceBook and allow you to add friends from the social network.<p>Either way, I just received an email from the creators about their new web application, SumApp.  The idea is for simple budgeting and money tracking.  It's a great application so far, makes use of shortcut keys to track expenses.  You can also (if you so choose) tie your credit card to the account and manage money from there as well.
======
iamdave
I don't know how many of you were around for stu.dicio.us during the summer of
2006, but it closely rivaled MyNoteIt with it's incredible simplicity, and was
one of the early startups to partner with FaceBook and allow you to add
friends from the social network. I made extensive use of it during college,
and got about 12 friends to use it, it became quite a resource and before you
knew it there were flyers all over the school recruiting kids to use it.

Either way, I just received an email from the creators about their new web
application, SumApp. The idea is for simple budgeting and money tracking. It's
a great application so far, makes use of shortcut keys to track expenses. You
can also (if you so choose) tie your credit card to the account and manage
money from there as well.

Accounts are usually $5/mo, but because I was one of the stu.dicio.us beta
testers, mine was free. If you used stu.dicio.us, check out your inbox you may
be entitled to a free account as well.

